# Word of the Day!



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kayness' word of the day today is:*

Chiaroscuro*

an art term (ok last one for now, I promise ), regularly employed by Renaissance painters. Caravaggio was probably the most famous example of an avid user of this technique.

- Painting . the use of deep variations in and subtle gradations of light and shade, especially to enhance the delineation of character and for general dramatic effect: Rembrandt is a master of chiaroscuro.  (dictionary.com) 
- _a_ *:* the arrangement or treatment of light and dark parts in a pictorial work of art _
b_ *:* the interplay or contrast of dissimilar qualities (as of mood or character) (merriam-webster.com)

wiki Chiaroscuro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Alright this is a special word for me, and it is my word of the day [and involves one of my favorite words to say (reverie)]:*daydream.*

*day·dream*

*noun *
*1. a reverie indulged in while awake. (reverie:* A state of being pleasantly lost in one's thoughts, dictionary.com)

*verb **(used without object) *
_*2. to indulge in such a reverie. *_

*S**ynonyms *
*1.* fantasize, dream, muse, woolgather.

I got all of this from dictionary.reference.com

EDIT: all from above mentioned website except for reverie which is in parenthesis under noun, I just google'd it and that is what came up first.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Gewgaw (noun): A showy thing, esp. one that is useless or worthless


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kayness' word of the day today is:*

Edify*
verb

- to instruct or benefit, especially morally or spiritually; uplift: .  (dictionary.com) 
- *:* to instruct and improve especially in moral and religious knowledge (merriam-webster.com)


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Semiotic.

.


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

*ex·ac·er·bate/igˈzasərˌbāt/*

Verb: Make (a problem, bad situation, or negative feeling) worse (dictionary.com)

I think it comes from the Latin _Exacerbare_, which essentially means irrate or annoy


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

*Toska *(Russian) 

Vladmir Nabokov describes it best: “No single word in English renders all the shades of toska. At its deepest and most painful, it is a sensation of great spiritual anguish, often without any specific cause. At less morbid levels it is a dull ache of the soul, a longing with nothing to long for, a sick pining, a vague restlessness, mental throes, yearning. In particular cases it may be the desire for somebody of something specific, nostalgia, love-sickness. At the lowest level it grades into ennui, boredom.”


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kayness' word of the day today is:*

Recalcitrant*

- resisting authority or control; not obedient or compliant; refractory. 
- hard to deal with, manage, or operate. 

 (dictionary.com) 

- obstinatelydefiant of authority or restraint (merriam-webster.com)


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Saturnine.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

absentminded said:


> Saturnine.


 nice word! reminds me of tenebrous


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Kayness' word of the day today is:*
> 
> Recalcitrant*
> 
> ...


This is my new favorite word.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kayness' word of the day today is:*

Ululation*

1. to howl, as a dog or a wolf; hoot, as an owl. 
2. to utter howling sounds, as in shrill, wordless lamentation; wail. 

3. to lament loudly and shrilly.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

*Lupanar* - _masculine noun_

- Whorehouse


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Amaranthine


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

tourniquet
tourniquet , compression device used to cut off the flow of blood to a part of the body, most often an arm or leg. It may be a special surgical instrument, a rubber tube, a strip of cloth, or any flexible material that can be tightened to exert pressure. Compression should not be maintained for more than 20 min at a time because of the danger of congestion and gangrene. In cases of a bleeding emergency, a tourniquet is used to stop the flow of blood if other means, e.g., the application of a pressure bandage to the wound, are not effective. In arterial hemorrhage (bright red blood spurting out in jets) the tourniquet is applied above the wound, i.e., between the wound and the heart. In hemorrhage from a vein (an even flow of dark red blood) the tourniquet is applied below the wound, i.e., away from the heart.

-dictionary.reference.com


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kayness' word of the day today is:

*obfuscate*

  
1. to confuse, bewilder, or stupefy. 

2. to make obscure or unclear: to obfuscate a problem with extraneous information.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Discombobulated.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Deliquesce


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kayness' word of the day today is:

*adjutant*
  
1. Military . a staff officer who assists the commanding officer in issuing orders.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kayness' word of the day today is:

*thaumathurgy*
  
1. 
the working of wonders or miracles; magic.


----------

